# Performance parts or tuning of 335d



## bernie335d (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there are any companies making performance or tuning parts for the 335d? Would like to get more power out of it, if possible...

Took pictures today of the car, will post soon!


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Am also looking for a North American tuner... what's available for our cars?


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

http://store.nexternal.com/vacmotor...iesel-control-module-335d--x5d-etc-p2081.aspx


----------



## TridentFrog (Apr 8, 2010)

Would like to see a few reviews from customers who are using this product. Would hate to be the first on here with a blown flux capacitor.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Trident- my old DeLorean had that flux capacitor, but I can't find it in my 335d!

Yeah, being the first guy to try out a "performance mod" gulp-- maybe I'll wait to be the second or third...

I am _pretty happy_- that's an understatement with the car bone stock, but if there were some safe, relatively easy mods-- maybe I'd think about it.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Wait for BMS. He's got an X5 35d he's working on.


----------

